

Six Django projects accepted into Google Summer of Code - naish
http://socghop.appspot.com/org/home/google/gsoc2009/django

======
jerryji
But not the Pylons project [ <http://www.pylonshq.com/> ] (Ref:
[http://groups.google.com/group/pylons-
discuss/msg/6b9bb138da...](http://groups.google.com/group/pylons-
discuss/msg/6b9bb138da906733) )?

What is GSoC, the American Idol popularity contest?

~~~
peregrine
Can't support all open source projects. Django clearly has the momentum that
the others don't.

~~~
mapleoin
That has nothing to do with it. There are specific guidelines for accepting a
specific organization based on their proposal, their community, their
willingness and ability to become involved with the students.

The organization also has to apply.

------
csytan
I'm excited to see that someone is working on a high level database API. This
will be very useful for hooking up non traditional databases like bigtable or
couchDB.

~~~
jokull
I don't think they're going to do any more abstraction. What you'll be able to
do is query quickly in another database. So for example build a web app with
access to the company's legacy accounts database or something. No abstractions
over schema free DB's.

~~~
intranation
Django already does this quite well:

<http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/howto/legacy-databases/>

So it's hopefully something else.

------
mapleoin
why is Django at GSOC news and not any of the other 149 organizations? or any
of the other 994 accepted projects?

------
btw0
I guess it's the GSOC students/mentors who are upvoting this news.

